# How to limit bandwidth of internet shared over WiFi?



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Hathway 1Mbps unlimited connection, which is shared by me and my roommate. Since we don't have a wifi router yet, I connect my lap via ethernet and share it on Wifi using Windows default sharing option. Now, if I play online and my roommate simultaneously watches something on Youtube, I get astronomical pings. I therefore need a way to limit the shared bandwidth 50-50 among ourselves. Please help.

P.S.: Mine is a Win7 home basic lap.

Cmon guys, really need help.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2012)

Software based routing will not help in your case. I know linux iptables can give some help. Try ccproxy and limit bandwidht of ur friend


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2012)

Can you tell me how to configure CCProxy for this?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2012)

Its documentation is easy, add your new computer IP and set its upload / download limit and done.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2012)

Its really simple, thanks.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 22, 2012)

Even then it won't improve your ping because youtube also relay on data tarvel on both sides. Unless you are using it alone while playing your latency will always be high.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2012)

Sad...but it won't interfere with simultaneous downloading, right?


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

You can limit bandwidth for the other user and then it won't hinder your download/upload speed more than your specified limit. So if you are concerned about downloading then limit the other user's speed but simultaneous use of internet will make your pings high for MP games.


----------

